# Tauber - VSO - Die Tote Stadt.



## Tony Vella (Aug 25, 2010)

I have recordings of duets from Die Tote Stadt by Richard Tauber and Lotte Lehmann and also with Maria Jeritza, both, it appears, recorded in Vienna. I now find that the first time Tauber sang Die Tote Stadt in Vienna was at the Wiener Staatoper on December 22, 1922 but with neither Lehmann nor Jeritza. I wonder if someone may have information about the soprano in this particular production? Thanks in advance for all help.


----------

